# Sticky  Kentucky morels 2022



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

I know it’s early but who’s anxious for the season. Probably about a month away give a week or so but I’m really looking forward to spring had lots of rain /snow should be a good season.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Always good to get pumped up, Pongo. No harm in that!

East central--SE Iowa here. Just checked last year's photos and it was April 13 here for me. You're usually about 2-3 weeks ahead of us, so you nailed it. 

Good luck, Go get 'em!


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

Someone found some in Augusta Georgia Think yesterday!!


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

Just found a red beefsteak mushroom in my yard today...


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

Chewy75 said:


> Just found a red beefsteak mushroom in my yard today...
> View attachment 41179


Not sure if that's the correct name for that mushroom, just what my parents called them.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

They are Gyromitra! Generally considered to be somewhat poisonous, since they contain "Gyromitrin", which is an unsafe chemical for most humans to consume, although a small set of humans can tolerate it! I would not take that chance! The standard recipedis to boil it it 3 times, throwing out the boiling water every timeI If I have to go to that much bother for a mushroom, guess what? I'm NOT eating it! It will be suspect in my eyes!


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

shroomsearcher said:


> They are Gyromitra! Generally considered to be somewhat poisonous, since they contain "Gyromitrin", which is an unsafe chemical for most humans to consume, although a small set of humans can tolerate it! I would not take that chance! The standard recipedis to boil it it 3 times, throwing out the boiling water every timeI If I have to go to that much bother for a mushroom, guess what? I'm NOT eating it! It will be suspect in my eyes!


My family used to dice those beefsteaks up and sautee them in butter and then add them to scrambled eggs. I no longer eat them, but I know when I start seeing them coming up that the black Morels will be up in my area within 2 weeks.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Chewy75 said:


> Just found a red beefsteak mushroom in my yard today...
> View attachment 41179


That’s early for a falsie! What part of the state?


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

rick said:


> That’s early for a falsie! What part of the state?


Central ky, Ohio county...right along the green river.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

You have a lot of "green" going on down there already! Up here in NE Ohio, we have a ways to go before anything looks like that! It went down into the upper teens last night, and the ice fishermen are still active.


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

shroomsearcher said:


> You have a lot of "green" going on down there already! Up here in NE Ohio, we have a ways to go before anything looks like that! It went down into the upper teens last night, and the ice fishermen are still active.


We've had lots of rain and temps in the last week have been very warm 60's and 70's.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Chewy. I self taught myself how to hunt deer, squirrel, quail and rabbits on my Grandad’s farm in Ohio county in the early and mid 70’s but never hunted morels there. What’s your morel hunting like there?


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

I've got a good patch of yellow Morels behind my house along rail road tracks and about a 10 minute drive to a great black morel patch. My average haul of Morels here is around 4 to 5 pounds per season. When I lived in indiana it was easy to fill a car trunk up with bags of mushrooms almost every time we went hunting, sadly it's not as easy here in kentucky...lol


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Chewy75 said:


> I've got a good patch of yellow Morels behind my house along rail road tracks and about a 10 minute drive to a great black morel patch. My average haul of Morels here is around 4 to 5 pounds per season. When I lived in indiana it was easy to fill a car trunk up with bags of mushrooms almost every time we went hunting, sadly it's not as easy here in kentucky...lol


Cool! I do most of my morel hunting in Jefferson, Hart and Edmonson counties but I might just give Granddad’s farm a try this spring. I have hunted morels for over 30 years now and we had our best morel season ever last year. Hope you have a great season and let us know when the blacks start popping.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Chewy75 said:


> I've got a good patch of yellow Morels behind my house along rail road tracks and about a 10 minute drive to a great black morel patch. My average haul of Morels here is around 4 to 5 pounds per season. When I lived in indiana it was easy to fill a car trunk up with bags of mushrooms almost every time we went hunting, sadly it's not as easy here in kentucky...lol


It has occurred to me that it might be worth my while to check along some of the old rail road tracks that have been turned into bike trails around here. I know that they used to spray some nasty crap along rail road rights of way, to keep the vegetation down. But, some of these lines have been abandoned for a long time! Some as long as 50 years and more! And a lot of rain has fallen in that time, so I think it might be worth a look.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

The central part of the state is getting heavy 65-67 degree rains that are going to last for 24-36 hours. The ground temps are going to soar to the upper 50 to lower 60 degree range. Somebody may find some freshly popped blacks by Tuesday if this holds true.


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

rick said:


> The central part of the state is getting heavy 65-67 degree rains that are going to last for 24-36 hours. The ground temps are going to soar to the upper 50 to lower 60 degree range. Somebody may find some freshly popped blacks by Tuesday if this holds true.


I'm already planning on checking my early black patches Wednesday. Checked the temp in my yard at 6" yesterday afternoon and the temp was 55°.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

shroomsearcher said:


> It has occurred to me that it might be worth my while to check along some of the old rail road tracks that have been turned into bike trails around here. I know that they used to spray some nasty crap along rail road rights of way, to keep the vegetation down. But, some of these lines have been abandoned for a long time! Some as long as 50 years and more! And a lot of rain has fallen in that time, so I think it might be worth a look.


My Dad worked on the railroad for 35+ years. Railroad ties are treated with coal tar creosote (toxic) and many times, various chemicals being transported on the rail cars can leak/spill. Mushrooms can absorb toxins from the area/environment they are found. I have found NICE morels along/near the tracks. They are only eye candy to me and I let them be.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

False morels already in KY . . . getting excited!!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I Wonder if Western Kentucky University or Any individuals Would have interest or Obligation to Test Our Railroad Morels...
or Might the Railroads be to Powerful.. and make any Real information disappear..
Our/ My Questions about this seems
, I Feel to be So Very important.. I have Permission to hunt 27-miles of Private Abandoned Railroad.. But I'm Concerned, Knowing they were Contaminated ..
It Would be a Real Comfort to hear an "ALL CLEAR" report... but Whoo Whoo Can We Believe


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

wade said:


> I Wonder if Western Kentucky University or Any individuals Would have interest or Obligation to Test Our Railroad Morels...
> or Might the Railroads be to Powerful.. and make any Real information disappear..
> Our/ My Questions about this seems
> , I Feel to be So Very important.. I have Permission to hunt 27-miles of Private Abandoned Railroad.. But I'm Concerned, Knowing they were Contaminatedand..
> It Would be a Real Comfort to hear an "ALL CLEAR" report... but Whoo Whoo Can We Believe


I'm 46 years old and have hunted shrooms along railroad tracks since I was a child, I've never given any thought to any possible contamination of the Morels that I harvest. No mushroom has ever made me sick...well except for a poison blue ink cap I picked up years ago....Neurotoxins..lol..who knew..haha


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

And like I said, some of our long abandoned railroad lines have been converted into bike trails. No ties, no chemicals sprayed in a long, long time. Besides, it's not like I've ever found so many morels that I can gorge on them! I think I might try it.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Well the soil temps didn’t rise enough and for long enough from the heavy rains. For @ 48 hours they only reached the mid to upper 50’s. Looking at next week’s very cold forecast makes that a good thing that the temps didn’t rise enough to pop the blacks because they would definitely freeze.


----------



## Monica (Mar 17, 2018)

I've got the fever. Hopefully not much longer. Last year really sucked. I think I found 20. Just enough to piss you off. Lol


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh, I know that feeling. I don't really understand what happened last year, but I got out entirely too late. I kept reading these boards, and comparing them to what I saw right by my house. Found right around 20 morels, but also found a whole bunch of "crispy critters" that were done for! Better to be early than late!


----------



## KYRidgeRunner (10 mo ago)

Chewy75 said:


> I've got a good patch of yellow Morels behind my house along rail road tracks and about a 10 minute drive to a great black morel patch. My average haul of Morels here is around 4 to 5 pounds per season. When I lived in indiana it was easy to fill a car trunk up with bags of mushrooms almost every time we went hunting, sadly it's not as easy here in kentucky...lol


Hey Chewy....I live over in Henderson and mushroom hunt lots of public ground....have heard there are some big yellows to be found on the public down your way. Been thinking about exploring some new places this year so probably going to head your way a time or two. Good luck this year.


----------



## saharadweller (Apr 27, 2016)

Chewy75 said:


> I've got a good patch of yellow Morels behind my house along rail road tracks and about a 10 minute drive to a great black morel patch. My average haul of Morels here is around 4 to 5 pounds per season. When I lived in indiana it was easy to fill a car trunk up with bags of mushrooms almost every time we went hunting, sadly it's not as easy here in kentucky...lol


Hey Chewy, Where in Indiana did you find loads of morels? My husband grew up near Princeton and tells stories about taking crocks of morels to his teacher.


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

saharadweller said:


> Hey Chewy, Where in Indiana did you find loads of morels? My husband grew up near Princeton and tells stories about taking crocks of morels to his teacher.


Grew up in terre haute and farmersburg...lots of memories of filling trunks and truck beds with Morels.


----------



## mar2mar2 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am in the Red lick area of Berea, Ky and looking forward topicking some in the next couple of days. I think the weather will be about right.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

I think we need some warm nights to get them to start popping up


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Steven Hendrick said:


> I think we need some warm nights to get them to start popping up


Warm nights and a warm rain. Next weeks forecast is calling for warmer temps early in the week and warm rains Tuesday and Wednesday. Just might be the recipe for them to pop a week from now.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> Warm night and a warm rain. Next weeks forecast is calling for warmer temps early in the week and warm rains Tuesday and Wednesday. Just might be the recipe for them to pop a week from now.


Excellent.. Howdy @rick and Everyone ..
Wade here...
You Probably been following and reading the same Reporting that I have .. seems that, so far Georgia is within only a few days of their Normal pop pop popping time..
But elsewhere Texas, Alabama, Mississippi are somewhere between Zero... to just beginning.
Our members there saying this is a Late and Concerning Slow start... 🐌
While Rick's,, Kentucky Reporting and Weather Forcast... Have him Observing the potential of Morels beginning to pop pop pop Right on a Normal time.. that being the last week in March
It is gonna be so Very interesting to Experience
We're about to find out ✌🤠


----------



## Woodruss's buddy (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm in Boyd co. And it's absolutely eating me alive think I'm gonna go sat or sun and spend a whole day just checking some of my usual spots. One good thing is it's March and not February lol. Everyday closer and closer


----------



## Heaven Lentine (Apr 12, 2020)

Chewy75 said:


> Not sure if that's the correct name for that mushroom, just what my parents called them.


That's what I've always called 'em as well 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Heaven Lentine (Apr 12, 2020)

Chewy75 said:


> I've got a good patch of yellow Morels behind my house along rail road tracks and about a 10 minute drive to a great black morel patch. My average haul of Morels here is around 4 to 5 pounds per season. When I lived in indiana it was easy to fill a car trunk up with bags of mushrooms almost every time we went hunting, sadly it's not as easy here in kentucky...lol


Here in SB, IN people are very disrespectful. Pull the root almost every time and are obnoxious in the woods. I've learned to find my own secret spots and keep them that way...a secret! Gotta do whatcha gotta do. Plus, it's much more enjoyable without having to see/hear/even smell human kind 🤷‍♀️🤣


----------



## teslapark (10 mo ago)

First time poster - long time lurker! I search around Jefferson County and usually only find a few each year. Fingers crossed!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

teslapark said:


> First time poster - long time lurker! I search around Jefferson County and usually only find a few each year. Fingers crossed!


Season for the blacks is almost here. I usually find a couple hundred each season in Jefferson . Good luck and let us know how your season goes.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> Season for the blacks is almost here. I usually find a couple hundred each season in Jefferson . Good luck and let us know how your season goes.


Get'n Exciting Here ✌🤠🦅🏕🇺🇸


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Heaven Lentine said:


> Here in SB, IN people are very disrespectful. Pull the root almost every time and are obnoxious in the woods. I've learned to find my own secret spots and keep them that way...a secret! Gotta do whatcha gotta do. Plus, it's much more enjoyable without having to see/hear/even smell human kind 🤷‍♀️🤣


Don't mean to sound pedantic here, but mushrooms have no "roots". They spring from a mycelium, which is a network of threadlike fungus that lives underground. It's like they are the apple tree, and the mushroom is the apple. And I have always cut my morels with a knife. I just think that it keeps them cleaner. But, I read an article years ago that claimed that "pinching" morels when picking does no harm, and might actually do some good! This couples with a passage in Michael Kuo's book "MORELS", where he states that road grading, trail building, excavation or any other kind of soil disturbance where a morel mycelium is present can prompt a flush! I expect that this might hold for ANY mushroom mycelium.

This was brought home to me in a big way last season. I find quite a few morels on my fish & game club grounds, and was hunting there in what we call the "dog training area". It is criss crossed with 2 track trails, but there is one that I think of as the "main" trail. As I walked in, I notice that they had bulldozed a couple of new side trails off of the main trail. After hunting my known spots, I decided to check out those new trails.Guess where I found the morels?! They were alongside both newly created trails! Nice finds.

I've also thought about people's reluctance to go walking around in the woods, before the mushrooms flush. And I have rethought it! Go ahead! Stomp around. Disturb the ground. According to one of the world's leading mycologists, Paul Stamets, when you walk in a woods that has an active mycelium of whatever species, it is sensitive to its environment, and it KNOWS THAT YOU ARE THERE!

If you are unaware of Stamets, I would suggest that you check him out. Especially Joe Rogan Experience #1035, where he absolutely blows Rogan away with his knowledge! He is a bit out there on the edge, but his research is rock solid supported!


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

Found some black Morels today here in Ohio County Kentucky.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Chewy75 said:


> Found some black Morels today here in Ohio County Kentucky.
> View attachment 41260
> View attachment 41261
> View attachment 41262


Hey those are Nice Man.. @Chewy75 
Thank You for Finding and Reporting..
Also...
I had heard of someone who found a some Blacks 50 miles northeast ish of Mammoth Cave


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Chewy75 said:


> Found some black Morels today here in Ohio County Kentucky.
> View attachment 41260
> View attachment 41261
> View attachment 41262


It’s happening


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Looked in my early spots for the 1st time today. Woods looked right and were wet in Jefferson. Cut leaf toothwort were blooming. Found and picked 3 little blacks. Drove down 70 miles south to my Hart county farm and found the woods dryer and not as far along. No morels there.


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

rick said:


> View attachment 41264
> View attachment 41265
> Looked in my early spots for the 1st time today. Woods looked right and were wet in Jefferson. Cut leaf toothwort were blooming. Found and picked 3 little blacks. Drove down 70 miles south to my Hart county farm and found the woods dryer and not as far along. No morels there.


Nice find!!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> View attachment 41264
> View attachment 41265
> Looked in my early spots for the 1st time today. Woods looked right and were wet in Jefferson. Cut leaf toothwort were blooming. Found and picked 3 little blacks. Drove down 70 miles south to my Hart county farm and found the woods dryer and not as far along. No morels there.


Oh ho how .. I like the looks of that..
Thank You For Reporting those to Us..
I Wanted to make it down about Now..
But I haven't got'n this Treehugger back together yet.. Work on it every day, tryn to finish up.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice!! I went today in Breckenridge county KY and didn't see any yet but seems like I'm always about 2 weeks behind Ohio county for some reason


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Chewy75 said:


> Found some black Morels today here in Ohio County Kentucky.
> View attachment 41260
> View attachment 41261
> View attachment 41262


Those are pretty good size already! Awesome.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Steven Hendrick said:


> Nice!! I went today in Breckenridge county KY and didn't see any yet but seems like I'm always about 2 weeks behind Ohio county for some reason


Thank You @Steven Hendrick
For Hunting Together on Here.. and
For the Information You brought from the Woods to Report, for Us All...
"Love the Hunt"


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Chewy75 said:


> Found some black Morels today here in Ohio County Kentucky.
> View attachment 41260
> View attachment 41261
> View attachment 41262


Sweet! I live in NE Ohio and have never found a black morel. Could you please describe the environment where you found them. I attended a seminar by a guy with the last name of Maybrier from Michigan, who passed around a baggie full of dried blacks that just smelled incredible! I asked where he liked to find them, and he said that he prefers a "popple" woods. Well, we don't have many of those where I live, and I figure Kentucky is more like Ohio than Michigan is like Ohio. I've driven up through many time on the way to fishing trips in Canada, and there's a point where Michigan starts LOOKING a whole lot like Canada!


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

I find that the different species don't like to mix together but they grow near each other. Places that you see yellows and half-free morel often time nearby will be a place that black morels grow it's just on a different timing. Gotta go early and sooooo hard to see. Need lots of eyes😃


----------



## Heaven Lentine (Apr 12, 2020)

shroomsearcher said:


> Don't mean to sound pedantic here, but mushrooms have no "roots". They spring from a mycelium, which is a network of threadlike fungus that lives underground. It's like they are the apple tree, and the mushroom is the apple. And I have always cut my morels with a knife. I just think that it keeps them cleaner. But, I read an article years ago that claimed that "pinching" morels when picking does no harm, and might actually do some good! This couples with a passage in Michael Kuo's book "MORELS", where he states that road grading, trail building, excavation or any other kind of soil disturbance where a morel mycelium is present can prompt a flush! I expect that this might hold for ANY mushroom mycelium.
> 
> This was brought home to me in a big way last season. I find quite a few morels on my fish & game club grounds, and was hunting there in what we call the "dog training area". It is criss crossed with 2 track trails, but there is one that I think of as the "main" trail. As I walked in, I notice that they had bulldozed a couple of new side trails off of the main trail. After hunting my known spots, I decided to check out those new trails.Guess where I found the morels?! They were alongside both newly created trails! Nice finds.
> 
> ...


Yes! An individual who is pedantic is essentially one who's just thorough, in my opinion. 🤷‍♀️ I've never been one to turn down advice/simple facts/mentoring from another, especially when it pertains to one of my greatest passions in life. So thank you for sharing your knowledge and personal experiences! I'm quite familiar with Joe Rogan's abundance of survival knowledge, but am only slightly aware of Paul Stamets' research. I'll be sure to check him out a bit more thoroughly. 🍄🌞


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

If you have a couple of hours to spare, go to You Tube and search Joe Rogan Experience #1035. If you don't have that kind of time search JRE Clips, for shorter segments.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Went out again today for about 3 hours and still empty handed but I did hear of several people finding several. Really wish we had got a better snow pack this year in my area


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I was able to check on a couple of different patches in Jefferson this afternoon and found 3 more. These had better size than yesterday’s.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> View attachment 41276
> 
> View attachment 41278
> 
> ...


You got me Suffering here Rick
When I look at those you have Ready to Eat


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

wade said:


> You got me Suffering here Rick
> When I look at those you have Ready to Eat


Sorry about that! After tonight’s warm rain, I would expect all of the black patches in Kentucky to start popping this week.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy Yall...
I just looked at Weather Radar
And see that Yesterday's Big Rain Storm System has held together and continued East
Still going strong this morning..
Here in Central Indiana it has rained a lot. 
Rivers are up many roads are closed from flooding


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

shroomsearcher said:


> Sweet! I live in NE Ohio and have never found a black morel. Could you please describe the environment where you found them. I attended a seminar by a guy with the last name of Maybrier from Michigan, who passed around a baggie full of dried blacks that just smelled incredible! I asked where he liked to find them, and he said that he prefers a "popple" woods. Well, we don't have many of those where I live, and I figure Kentucky is more like Ohio than Michigan is like Ohio. I've driven up through many time on the way to fishing trips in Canada, and there's a point where Michigan starts LOOKING a whole lot like Canada!


My black morel patches are located around very old coal mining areas with hand dug tunnels in the side of a bluff along the green river. The terrain is very rugged and not for the faint hearted, but Morels are always worth the work...always!!!


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Got to love those Bluff morels up and then down and then up and then down and then up and then down.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Oh look I found a morel and then there's another one and another one oh wait I lost that first one I can't find it now.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Don’t you hate when that happens?


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Don't worry guys we can just walk through this but I just picked it about an hour ago oh s*** there's four more I must have missed those


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Chewy75 and Steven Hendrick, I was in your neck of the woods yesterday morning. Don’t worry, I wasn’t picking any of your morels! Unfortunately, I had an Uncle who passed away this past week and I was attending his funeral. He was buried in Fordsville and I drove through Hardinsburg on my way back to Louisville. I’m sharing this because of this man’s impact on my life. In the late 60s I would listen to him and another uncle , both from Fordsville, tell their tall tales about deer hunting. Those tales impacted me to the point that I took up deer hunting in 1972 and took my 1st deer in Ohio county in 1975. That led me to turkey hunting when Breckinridge county opened their 1st season in 1989 I believe. A friend and I were blessed to harvest 2 of the 6 turkeys taken in Breckinridge county’s 1st season. I also found my 1st morel, a black, during that hunt. So I guess what I’m trying to say is thank you Uncle Cebert for instilling this hunting/gathering passion in me! And the 3 black morels I picked yesterday were just before I returned home from the funeral. Perfect!


----------



## teslapark (10 mo ago)

I looked in Jefferson Co for 2 hours yesterday, but only found bracket and jelly fungi.

GPS says I walked about 2 miles while looking. Maybe I'm moving too quickly.

Cutleaf toothwort was abundant, and I saw two small Mayapple seedlings.

I looked mostly around Tulip Poplars and Elms. I still struggle to identify Pignut Hickory.

I tried to focus on generally North facing hilly areas.

I'll try again after the next rain!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

teslapark said:


> I looked in Jefferson Co for 2 hours yesterday, but only found bracket and jelly fungi.
> 
> GPS says I walked about 2 miles while looking. Maybe I'm moving too quickly.
> 
> ...


Howdy.. @teslapark 
Wade here..
Thank You for sharing your information with us.
I'm thinking you should be looking Mostly on areas that face the south and receive almost all day sun. and at high elevations/ hill tops/ ridges/ where the sun hits the ground easily. 
But perhaps someone closer to your area can give better suggestions..as I Hunt mostly Near Bloomington Indiana 
And am a Hoosier Hippie🤠✌


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

For the early blacks in Jefferson I only hunt the ridge tops that have primarily poplar and pignut hickory trees.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

If I can get a chance today I'm going to try and make it to a few spots of mine. This weather isn't looking to good. Hot for one day then cold next with cold night temps. I hope we can at least have a good season here in the Louisville area and surrounding county's


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> If I can get a chance today I'm going to try and make it to a few spots of mine. This weather isn't looking to good. Hot for one day then cold next with cold night temps. I hope we can at least have a good season here in the Louisville area and surrounding county's


The temps forecasted for the next week are going to really delay the season. Hoping that very few blacks popped this past week because they will probably freeze with the 24-25 degree mornings forecasted in a few days.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

You should be able to find the actual Hickory nuts evidence on the ground still if the bark is throwing you off


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

If you think that you have morels up in your areas, you better get out there today to pick them. Soil temps were adequate to make the blacks pop in most places and even some southern grey patches. They’re gonna freeze tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm afraid if this weather pattern don't change then this season will be one of my worst


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Steven Hendrick said:


> I'm afraid if this weather pattern don't change then this season will be one of my worst


I am thinkin' the same over here in SW PA.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy Yall...
Wade here...
Come on up and join in Our Indiana Conversation with us








Picture from last year


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

wade said:


> Howdy Yall...
> Wade here...
> Come on up and join in Our Indiana Conversation with us
> View attachment 41326
> ...


I'm originally from Indiana...if your ever in the Terre Haute area one of the best public places to hunt Morels is Fowler park just south of Terre Haute. The west part of the park is loaded with black Morels, and the east annex of the park is loaded with yellow Morels. We always came home with pounds of Morels. Just thought I'd share a great public place with everyone!!!


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Funny how those public parks produce massive numbers but people assume they get over harvested and don't go haha😆


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes. There's a city park where I find meadow and horse mushrooms that nobody seems to have hit on. The thing that kills me is that you can see these mushroom from the street when you drive by! That's how I first spotted them. I was behind a few cars waiting at the light and looked to my left. There were mushrooms everywhere, growing in fairy arcs!


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

I was looking at the long range forecast and I believe the next 2 weeks look like a pretty prime time for people to start finding a bunch


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Anyone checking there spots today? Since we had that really warm day yesterday with rain


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Anyone checking there spots today? Since we had that really warm day yesterday with rain


Saw a toadstool I found a couple days ago it looked like it had been freeze dried. If there was any up they probably look the same. I'm in Clinton KY.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

maxtoolin said:


> Saw a toadstool I found a couple days ago it looked like it had been freeze dried. If there was any up they probably look the same. I'm in Clinton KY.


I'm in bullitt county/Jefferson county line. I'm impatient lol and wish this weather would straighten out here so we can start being on the map. I see TN is popping good In some locations. If I knew my way around there I would travel down and look.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I was able to get out today on my Hart county farm after last nights rain. Found 10 fresh blacks in patches I had checked on 3/21 and found none then. Picked the 4 larger ones and the others looked like they had just popped (1/2 - 1 inch tall). We will check again this weekend when I take the grandsons turkey hunting.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

rick said:


> I was able to get out today on my Hart county farm after last nights rain. Found 10 fresh blacks in patches I had checked on 3/21 and found none then. Picked the 4 larger ones and the others looked like they had just popped (1/2 - 1 inch tall). We will check again this weekend when I take the grandsons turkey hunting.
> View attachment 41389
> 
> View attachment 41388
> ...


I've never ever found blacks in the past 8 years I've been hunting. Where do they usually like to grow? I always find greys and yellows mostly around ash trees here in bullitt county


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> I've never ever found blacks in the past 8 years I've been hunting. Where do they usually like to grow? I always find greys and yellows mostly around ash trees here in bullitt county


I find a lot of my blacks near pignut hickory in woods dominated by poplar and hickory. East and North facing hills and ridge tops.


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

rick said:


> I was able to get out today on my Hart county farm after last nights rain. Found 10 fresh blacks in patches I had checked on 3/21 and found none then. Picked the 4 larger ones and the others looked like they had just popped (1/2 - 1 inch tall). We will check again this weekend when I take the grandsons turkey hunting.
> View attachment 41389
> 
> View attachment 41388
> ...



Thanks for sharing, looks fun! Do you have to move the leaves to be able to see the morels?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

emarler said:


> Thanks for sharing, looks fun! Do you have to move the leaves to be able to see the morels?


Since it is so early in the season, I’m only hunting areas that are edges of patches or where the leaf litter is minimal or compacted. So no I’m not moving any leaves. I’m sure I’m missing some that are covered or partially hidden by the leaves. Give them a week or 2 and they’ll easier to see. Found and picked 9 today in the Louisville metro area.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Today’s picking.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

rick said:


> Today’s picking.
> View attachment 41407
> 
> View attachment 41408


Are those in the top pic yellows?


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Clinton KY. My brothers friend found 35 blacks today. I still haven't had any luck. Trying to look high places that get sun but no luck. Another guy had 70 blacks gave to him! I couldn't be that lucky!!!


----------



## Chewy75 (Apr 6, 2019)

Found a few yellows here in Ohio county Ky today...gonna leave em' for a few days since these are my Giant Yellow Morels patch...they get around 8" tall usually...as long as I don't pick em...lol.


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

I've left them so they'd grow I'd go back & they was still the same size or gone.


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Has anyone found morels around hedge apple trees?


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

maxtoolin said:


> I've left them so they'd grow I'd go back & they was still the same size or gone.


I wonder what kind of (non-human) critters eat them?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

It is known that 27 species of primate, humans included, consumer mushrooms. We don't have to worry about that since we are the only primates in our woods. But, mushrooms are nutritionally dense and packed with protein. Coming out of Winter, new food sources are highly valued. I imagine that there are any number of critters that eat them.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

What type of tree is this?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> What type of tree is this?
> View attachment 41418


I first thought Ash ..
Looks like Popular .. by the Base and Bark and I think I see some popular leaves on the ground
Try looking up pictures online


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

wade said:


> I first thought Ash ..
> Look like Popular .. by the Base and Bark and I think I see some popular leaves on the ground
> Try looking up pictures online


Yea does kinda look like a popular n right behind it looks like a sycamore n they seem to grow close to each other


----------



## JethroFromTheOsage (10 mo ago)

I


maxtoolin said:


> Has anyone found morels around hedge apple trees?


 I have wondered the same thing. I never have. I know guys that find them around River Birch trees also, but I've yet to find one around a Birch or Hedge Apple.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

I have a cave running through my farm, I wonder if that's why I am always a couple weeks behind everyone else on finding them. Maybe has something to do with ground temperature.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Are those in the top pic yellows?


No. They are all very fresh blacks that haven’t started to darken yet.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Checked a few patches while turkey hunting with the grandsons this weekend. Picked 10, 6 of which I found Thursday and let grow. They doubled in size except for one that didn’t grow.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Steven Hendrick said:


> View attachment 41474





Steven Hendrick said:


> View attachment 41474


Only mushroom I found so far


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Steven Hendrick said:


> Only mushroom I found so far


Damm.. Som'n ain't right
@Steven Hendrick I know they ain't all gone yet
Better get back out there Man


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Looking at temps here in bullitt county. Seems like it's going to be may before I see anything if anything at all. Not looking to good at all this year for any yellows


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Looking at temps here in bullitt county. Seems like it's going to be may before I see anything if anything at all. Not looking to good at all this year for any yellows


Yep the weather is the enemy right now giving snow showers and storms this weekend no consistent warm periods very frustrating


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Down in Butler county ky today looking but no luck so far


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Clinton KY. Sun, Mon, & Tue. Nights are suppose to be in the 60's might get lucky!


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Finally getting signs of life lol. Found a little grey size of my thumb tip in one of my spots this morning. Covered it with leaves and marked it to let it grow and hopefully more pop with this warm front coming through the next several days.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

In bullitt county btw northern part of bullitt


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I haven’t been able to get to the woods in Jefferson since 4/1 but finally got out in the sleet/snow and rain this morning. Found and picked 25 blacks. Some finally showing some size and a few that looked like they had just popped. None were to far gone yet.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

rick said:


> I haven’t been able to get to the woods in Jefferson since 4/1 but finally got out in the sleet/snow and rain this morning. Found and picked 25 blacks. Some finally showing some size and a few that looked like they had just popped. None were to far gone yet.
> View attachment 41563


That's a what I like a ta see Man🤠


----------



## mollymac (Apr 2, 2016)

Very slow start and I was beginning to give hope for this spring. Found just this one in Calloway co today. Hoping it’s the start of a good season!! Lots of shag bark and pig nut hickory


----------



## Chad Herig (Mar 30, 2018)

This is usually what pops first behind my house, got this Friday


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Got out for about an hour between rains to check some different patches in Jefferson that usually produce some later blacks and some early greys and yellows. Found none.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

rick said:


> Got out for about an hour between rains to check some different patches in Jefferson that usually produce some later blacks and some early greys and yellows. Found none.


Same here. Nothing


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

Found 4 Saturday in Logan County.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

In bullitt county I got out yesterday afternoon in the rain and checked my one spot where I found one grey Saturday morning, it has only grew a 1/4 in lol. Still nothing else has came up here either. Hoping after all this rain we will have a good weekend and next week they be full bloom hopefully.


----------



## Buckbuster6213 (Mar 23, 2018)

Thought for sure I'd find some after the mild Temps the last few days and rain but didn't find any. I did find this unknown growth, anybody have any idea what it is? There was another one about 2 feet away but it was mostly black. This is in Logan County.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Grandson and I picked 41 blacks today in varied stages of growth. He found his 1st morel today! This was in Hart county.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

rick said:


> Grandson and I picked 41 blacks today in varied stages of growth. He found his 1st morel today! This was in Hart county.
> View attachment 41687
> 
> View attachment 41688
> View attachment 41687


Way to get em started early, granddaughter is yr and 1/2, I keep telling everyone she is begging me to get out and hunt.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

rick said:


> Grandson and I picked 41 blacks today in varied stages of growth. He found his 1st morel today! This was in Hart county. That’s awesome the grandson will never forget this day
> View attachment 41687
> 
> View attachment 41688
> View attachment 41687


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

jashroomer said:


> Way to get em started early, granddaughter is yr and 1/2, I keep telling everyone she is begging me to get out and hunt.


This grandson is 10. He’s spending spring break with us.


----------



## tstinson202 (10 mo ago)

Buckbuster6213 said:


> Thought for sure I'd find some after the mild Temps the last few days and rain but didn't find any. I did find this unknown growth, anybody have any idea what it is? There was another one about 2 feet away but it was mostly black. This is in Logan County.
> View attachment 41674


Looks like old black trumpet mushrooms


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Anyone having any luck in northern KY yet. Jefferson county area


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Anyone having any luck in northern KY yet. Jefferson county area


I’ve been picking a few since 3/21 but I assume you’ve seen my previous posts.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

rick said:


> I’ve been picking a few since 3/21 but I assume you’ve seen my previous posts.


Yes I've seen them, I've never found blacks before and I've looked everywhere lol. I only find greys and yellows. I'll be going out this weekend to take a look since all this rain and warm weather came through. Also have to check my one grey I found last Saturday to see if it changed in size and if more came up hopefully


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Yes I've seen them, I've never found blacks before and I've looked everywhere lol. I only find greys and yellows. I'll be going out this weekend to take a look since all this rain and warm weather came through. Also have to check my one grey I found last Saturday to see if it changed in size and if more came up hopefully


We checked some of our yellow/grey patches Tuesday and today and found none. Today’s temps and rain should get them popping. Good luck!


----------



## JakeA (Mar 26, 2019)

Found today in Nelson County. Left several fresh ones as well. Should be prime time over the next couple of weeks. Happy picking!


----------



## teslapark (10 mo ago)

I looked for an hour and a half yesterday in Jefferson Co but only found a couple of Oysters. The Tulip Poplars are getting very easy to ID as their leaves are coming in. I've yet to ID an Elm tree, but think I found my first Pignut Hickory. Does this photo look like Pignut Hickory?


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Found a few today first of the season for me but it’s usually around this time all grays and yellows just above flood plan along a creek lots of sycamores and poplars.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Pongo805 said:


> Found a few today first of the season for me but it’s usually around this time all grays and yellows just above flood plan along a creek lots of sycamores and poplars.
> View attachment 41785


Kudos to You @Pongo805 on your 1st finds of the season! You'll be Eatin & Pickin Good!


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks Hawk


----------



## N. Lyons (9 mo ago)

Found these few in a honey hole that always produces. North facing ridge, 30 foot or so down the hill. Located in Central Hardin Co near Elizabethtown/Glendale. We feel like the early April warm up followed by cold snap hurt us. But they’re larger than we usually find there… and not a bad day at all.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

N. Lyons said:


> Found these few in a honey hole that always produces. North facing ridge, 30 foot or so down the hill. Located in Central Hardin Co near Elizabethtown/Glendale. We feel like the early April warm up followed by cold snap hurt us. But they’re larger than we usually find there… and not a bad day at all.


Welcome to the Forum @N. Lyons ! Not a Bad Day at All! Enjoy Your Pickins!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

teslapark said:


> I looked for an hour and a half yesterday in Jefferson Co but only found a couple of Oysters. The Tulip Poplars are getting very easy to ID as their leaves are coming in. I've yet to ID an Elm tree, but think I found my first Pignut Hickory. Does this photo look like Pignut Hickory?
> View attachment 41776


That is a pignut hickory. I’ve picked a few blacks today so far that are near pignut hickories.


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Found 4 under a cedar while 🦃 hunting


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Steven Hendrick said:


> Found 4 under a cedar while 🦃 hunting


I picked 6 mature blacks Saturday while turkey hunting also. I have discovered many of my patches while turkey hunting.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Sister came down for a visit from Ohio wanted to go hunting for the dry land fish took her to one of my spots I hadn’t been to yet found 26,my sister was so excited! I was excited for her it was a good day.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Pongo805 said:


> Sister came down for a visit from Ohio wanted to go hunting for the dry land fish took her to one of my spots I hadn’t been to yet found 26,my sister was so excited! I was excited for her it was a good day.


That Sounds Real Good Man


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Putting Caldwell County on the map.


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Jacob Meadows said:


> Putting Caldwell County on the map.


Nice that’s some good picken


----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Steven Hendrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Steven Hendrick said:


> View attachment 41933


Left 5 that had gone to far along already


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Steven Hendrick said:


> Left 5 that had gone to far along already


Ok...I was wondering bout those


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

After 12 days watching this one grow! I finally decided to pick it for dinner tonight and found 1 small one along with it as well. It's going to be a late season for my area for yellows if I have one at all lol. northern bullitt county btw.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> After 12 days watching this one grow! I finally decided to pick it for dinner tonight and found 1 small one along with it as well. It's going to be a late season for my area for yellows if I have one at all lol. northern bullitt county btw.
> View attachment 41939
> 
> View attachment 41938


Those are Nice


----------



## N. Lyons (9 mo ago)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Welcome to the Forum @N. Lyons ! Not a Bad Day at All! Enjoy Your Pickins!





HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Welcome to the Forum @N. Lyons ! Not a Bad Day at All! Enjoy Your Pickins!


Thanks @HawkeyeMerkels ! I’ve been a visitor to the forum for years and finally joined the ranks!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Checked on a late black patch today in Jefferson and it finally produced 11 mature blacks. They weren’t visible a week ago so they matured fast. Also found my 1st greys of the season and they were within 5 feet of the blacks. These are what I call the tulip morels. Searched for another hour and didn’t find any others.


----------



## db77 (Apr 16, 2013)

How long do you guys typically wait to check an area after you picked? Two days, wait for rain or what?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Depends on how moist the soil is. We've had plenty of precip up where I live (NE Ohio) that a few nice warm days won't screw things up. In fact, it could help a lot. It's also been cold.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

db77 said:


> How long do you guys typically wait to check an area after you picked? Two days, wait for rain or what?


You don’t have to wait for rain right now. There are shrooms that have popped in the past week or two that need to be found and picked before they dry up. Early in the season you do have to wait for soil temps to be right and then hunt a day after a warm rain. Soil temps have actually dropped considerably this past week.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Went this morning to check on a half free patch that produced @ 600 last year. Found 6 half frees, 1 small grey and 1 big grey. Don’t know if the half free patch is just getting started or is only going to produce a few this year or a bumper crop like last year.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Went to one of my patches today as well and found one up, left it to grow and marked it bc unless there big where this patch is you won't see them bc the leaves and weeds/grass is at least 6 inches thick or taller lol


----------



## Pongo805 (Mar 28, 2018)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Went to one of my patches today as well and found one up, left it to grow and marked it bc unless there big where this patch is you won't see them bc the leaves and weeds/grass is at least 6 inches thick or taller lol
> View attachment 42023
> 
> View attachment 42024


Definitely hard to see those are the ones not wanting to be found lol


----------



## Robt11 (9 mo ago)

Jacob Meadows said:


> Putting Caldwell County on the map.


Nice find! I am also in Caldwell. Any advice you could give out?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I checked today several places on my Hart county farm that have produced yellow and greys for the past 20 years. Only found 1 small gray but did find a dozen mature blacks in a patch that produced my 1st black of the season on 3/21. Surprised that they were still producing and still edible.


----------



## Robt11 (9 mo ago)

*caldwell county*


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Robt11 said:


> Nice find! I am also in Caldwell. Any advice you could give out?


It’s been a weird season for me this year. We found a pretty good mess around Fredonia. I also have a few spots towards Dawson that normally produces but I have only found one in those spots this year.


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Best advice I could give you is keep your eyes to the ground.


----------



## Jacob Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Robt11 said:


> View attachment 42100
> View attachment 42101
> View attachment 42102
> 
> *caldwell county*


You lucked out! What part of the county?


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

Went out in some of my patches earlier. Forgot to take photos of the other 3 I found earlier In the day from my first spot. There all drying up and the ones in the pic are from my other patch in nelson county. Dried as well. So far been a crappy season in my spots and I hope after this rain and cooler temps this week my patches will produce more like usual but idk. Anyone else having luck in Jefferson county and Bardstown area or Oldham? You all think we still have more weeks to come?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Went out in some of my patches earlier. Forgot to take photos of the other 3 I found earlier In the day from my first spot. There all drying up and the ones in the pic are from my other patch in nelson county. Dried as well. So far been a crappy season in my spots and I hope after this rain and cooler temps this week my patches will produce more like usual but idk. Anyone else having luck in Jefferson county and Bardstown area or Oldham? You all think we still have more weeks to come?
> View attachment 42201


I’m afraid that these last 3 hot days may put an end to the season. Ground temps the past 3 days went up to the mid 60’s. I still have slight hope for my yellow/grey patches to produce since they haven’t produced so far this season.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

rick said:


> I’m afraid that these last 3 hot days may put an end to the season. Ground temps the past 3 days went up to the mid 60’s. I still have slight hope for my yellow/grey patches to produce since they haven’t produced so far this season.


Yeah that's what I'm worried about to, season here I don't think was near as good like other county's around it seems especially like Oklahoma and Indiana right now. My yellow patches I usually find way more then I have so far so it's definitely been a bummer season here


----------



## Robt11 (9 mo ago)

Jacob Meadows said:


> You lucked out! What part of the county?


Northen part of the county out toward Providence!!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

I went to check on the half free patch that produced so well last year. No new half frees so I guess that patch is finished for the year. Did pick these 2-4” yellows nearby.


----------



## rheaday (Apr 19, 2013)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> Went out in some of my patches earlier. Forgot to take photos of the other 3 I found earlier In the day from my first spot. There all drying up and the ones in the pic are from my other patch in nelson county. Dried as well. So far been a crappy season in my spots and I hope after this rain and cooler temps this week my patches will produce more like usual but idk. Anyone else having luck in Jefferson county and Bardstown area or Oldham? You all think we still have more weeks to come?
> View attachment 42201


In Oldham county I have only found 2 grays this year.


----------



## LuckyLab (9 mo ago)

Been watching these little blondes here in Daviess Co. Took a picture before the cold snap on Tuesday. Going back today to see if they withstood the cold and if they grow any more.


----------



## katie p (Apr 22, 2020)

Found 12 in Kenton county. Is the season over?


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

@LuckyLab 

Looking forward to hearing your report!


----------



## LuckyLab (9 mo ago)

Went back on the 28th to see if those small blondes withstood the cold but they didn't grow at all and were burnt at the tip. I harvested them to make a slurry to spread in this park. Been waiting a couple days to see if anymore fresh ones pop.


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Curious, how cold was the low?


----------



## LuckyLab (9 mo ago)

emarler said:


> Curious, how cold was the low?


The low of the morning on 27th was 39 bit I don't know what the wind chill was.


----------



## Mike's Custom Coatings (Apr 5, 2018)

So been seeing people still finding them in the south central KY morel forum on FB. Has anyone checked any of there spots up north KY like Louisville etc. Haven't checked any of mine since the last hot days we had 2 weekends ago bc they werent producing like usual so just curious has anyone looked or found any this way.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike's Custom Coatings said:


> So been seeing people still finding them in the south central KY morel forum on FB. Has anyone checked any of there spots up north KY like Louisville etc. Haven't checked any of mine since the last hot days we had 2 weekends ago bc they werent producing like usual so just curious has anyone looked or found any this way.


My last find was on the 26th. I did check several spots in Hart county last Wednesday and Thursday and found nothing. These patches have produced hundreds of yellow and greys for me over the past 20 years and they haven’t done squat the past 2 seasons.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

It could be that the mycelium is just played out! Mycelium does die! As does everything. I hope that it's just taking a break, but it could be the end of the run!


----------

